# Herr's Ghost Pepper Potato chips review...



## kleenex (Dec 17, 2018)

I was surprised to see this item at a local grocery store.

This bag did have some nice and large potato chips in it.

The chips here were nice and crunchy.

Loved the rippled look to the chips.

The heat level here was sooooooo weak.   SOOOOO not ghost pepper flavor.

Only had a light amount of heat.

A medium sized thumbs up from me here as the heat level was ssssoooo weak.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 17, 2018)

Yeah, the term ghost pepper is being used far too much. It's an insanely hot pepper, so you'd think a chip dressed in it would be super hot, but many things claiming it as an ingredient aren't even in the ballpark.

There's a quickie mart near me where they sell chicken wraps with ghost pepper mayo. It's kind of a joke. No hotter than a lot of black pepper, or maybe an average  jalapeno.
All of the kids on my son's football team buy them and act tough as they eat them.

I made some real ghost pepper mayo using some dried Bhut Jolokias from my last veggie garden, and I gave a small container of it for him to bring to school for lunch.

He shared it with the team, and a few of the kids ended up going to the nurse, lol. I got an email from the school asking to please not do that again.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 17, 2018)

Kleenex, Bt -- or anyone else here -- did you do the Paqui one chip challenge? I didn't, and would have to be really drunk to get talked into it. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqUOGT3HoEY

BTW, Sean Evans has serious chili credentials.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUbo25IrgZ8

CD


----------



## caseydog (Dec 17, 2018)

BTW, Klenex, as a pepperhead, do a review of this...

https://heatonist.com/products/hot-ones-the-last-dab?variant=378416136201

I have heard is is not just hot (_Pepper X_), but it tastes very good. 

_Pepper X_ was created by the same guy who created the _Carolina Reaper_, Smokin' Ed Currie. 

CD


----------



## Addie (Dec 17, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Yeah, the term ghost pepper is being used far too much. It's an insanely hot pepper, so you'd think a chip dressed in it would be super hot, but many things claiming it as an ingredient aren't even in the ballpark.
> 
> There's a quickie mart near me where they sell chicken wraps with ghost pepper mayo. It's kind of a joke. No hotter than a lot of black pepper, or maybe an average  jalapeno.
> All of the kids on my son's football team buy them and act tough as they eat them.
> ...



Tsk! Tsk! Are you trying to do those sweet innocent young'uns in?


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 18, 2018)

I know that when I see a product with bhut jolokia, ghost pepper, reaper, or any of those other superhots listed as the name  ingredient,  there will be such a minute amount in it that there is no way it could have contributed any flavor!  Not unless the food was behind a counter, and they have you sign a disclaimer.

I have grown many of those superhots through the years; last year was the first year I didn't, because there was nothing hotter than the reaper yet for me to sample! lol  However, that's all I would do - sample them, then I'd give the rest to a friend who makes hot sauce with them.  I found out with all of them that the flavor was not good enough to get enough actual flavor  in a dish, without getting it too hot for even me to eat.  Back in the 90s, when red savina was the hottest, it was also one of the best tasting, but not these things.   Of all of those superhots I sampled (bhut jolokia, naga dorsett, yellow and chocolate 7-pots, Trinidad scorpion,  Moruga scorpion, and Carolina Reaper) only naga dorsett had the flavor of a good, undiluted habanero.  Still, at over 900k, not enough could be used, compared to the milder ones, though the usual milder habaneros found in produce sections have had the heat, as well as flavor bred out of them.

I just ground up some  dried chocolate habs today (outside, of course, and it was windy, fortunately)!  It would take just a small amount (maybe 1/8tsp) of those to heat up a bag of chips, at _only_ 400k, so you know that they don't put much ghost pepper in those things!


----------



## kleenex (Dec 18, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Kleenex, Bt -- or anyone else here -- did you do the Paqui one chip challenge? I didn't, and would have to be really drunk to get talked into it.



I have yet to do the so called one chip challenge and most likely would have to send away for it.

out of all the reviews I have done only the one special set of kettle chips, and the one group of products from Japan have been the only things I have sent away for.

I have not had to send away for anything for like over five plus years.


----------

